# Storm door mounting area - one side (jamb) is smaller than the other.



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

As a remodeler, I would try to think why this was done, and how does the top trim join the sides???. That is usually only trim and serves no other function. If that assumption is correct, which side you replace matters not, just make them uniform. It might be simpler to tear off both sides/top and replace the trim(brickmold) with vinyl brickmold. No more rot or painting(if it is white).

On older construction, that trim is often the anchor point for the jambs and the house framing connection. BIG nails(16D) thru the trim into house framing.


----------



## Tangelo (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello joe_p, this is a common issue with some door companies. Your door manufacture didn't ship the door unit "storm door ready". See picture below-- the depth around the perimeter must be the same depth as the area between the door and sidelite, regardless if there are one or two sidelites, most manufactures will automatically build it "storm door ready", and some need to be asked. 

In the case below, this owner will need to add to the mullion (build out) between door & sidelites if he wants to add a storm door.


----------



## joe_p (Mar 18, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply. Tangelo, I have the same issue as you have mentioned. I would appreciate if you could please let me know steps to add build out between door & sidelites .

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## Tangelo (Sep 13, 2010)

joe_p said:


> Thanks for the reply. Tangelo, I have the same issue as you have mentioned. I would appreciate if you could please let me know steps to add build out between door & sidelites .
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe



The difference between the perimeter trim (brickmould) and the vertical (stiles) between sidelites & door is the thickness. If you add the same brickmoulding to the areas between the sidelites and the door, then the storm door will fit flush with the surface. Just go to local big box store and purchase 2 pieces of brickmould each at 84", then you can trim the pieces on site to fit, nail it into place with 16d galv finishing nails, paint the brickmould, once the paint has dried, then you can install the storm door. 

Before you install the door, make sure that the main door handle does not extend beyond the jamb, otherwise the storm door handle & the main door handle will hit each other, *if *this happens then you will need to build out the entire opening where the storm door is going, and build it out enough to clear the main door handle. 

Let me know how it goes. :yes:


----------

